# Severum just laid eggs...



## jberko1 (Jun 19, 2008)

So my green severum that I have had for almost 2 years now just laid about 100 yellowish colored eggs on a piece of slate in my tank. Problem is I only have one severum! It is a 40 gallon tank and with my 6" severum, I also have a 4" JD and some catfish. I have owned cichlids for a many years and have just never had a fish so randomly lay eggs like that. I figure they might just be unfertilized eggs or something like that but the fish has become very aggressive in protecting them (in a pretty small tank). Just wondering if anyone knew what could be going on with this?!


----------



## Ape-Fish (Jul 1, 2006)

:dancing: :thumb: Cool! Keep us up to date on what happens. It will be interesting to see how long she protects them. My severums ate their eggs after about 24 hours, but it was their first batch.

If they hatch be sure to let us know! Is a cross hybrid with one of the other cichlids in your tank possible?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

If she is the only one protecting then remove the eggs if you're afraid she'll hurt one of the other tank mates...


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

That's a pretty heavy fish load for a 40G tank...I take it you're using it for grow out purposes?

I agree with TFG...I'd remove the eggs. Whether they are viable or not (and I really couldn't even begin to predict that) the tank size isn't going to allow much room for the others to escape her wrath.


----------



## jberko1 (Jun 19, 2008)

Well she is still protecting all the eggs and since she is pretty much staying in one corner the other fish seem to be fine. I'm not sure if a cross hybrid is possible or not, i was hoping someone else here might know that. I have also heard that sometimes a fish may just lay eggs without any other fish fetilizing them..just natural instinct i guess.

You are probably right cichlidaholic about the fish load in the tank, but they have all been in there together for about 2 years now and have had no signs of ill health (in fact they are all very active, colorful, and healthy overall). I plan on getting a larger tank at some point, but for the 40 gallon is going to have to be their home for now...


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Maybe you'll wind up with some green Dempsey's? 

Pheromones are pheromones for the most part, and sometimes male pheromones can just cause females to ovulate... even across the species barrier... well, at least in mammals. :roll:

-Ryan


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

What color are the eggs? If they're white they're no good, remove them... If they're salmon colored they're good :thumb:


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

jberko1 said:


> I have also heard that sometimes a fish may just lay eggs without any other fish fetilizing them..just natural instinct i guess.


That is true!


----------

